# Out of state rides.



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

How does Uber handle out of state rides on my 1099's? I'm a PA driver but have taken a large number ($600+) of NJ trips. I've also done a few NY and DE dropoffs but no pickups in those states.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Uber doesn’t handle it at all on the 1099. It’s your responsibility to account for multi state tax issues. The 1099 is just a number, your Gross Income from Uber.


----------

